# php funktion in java einfügen



## Guest (24. Mrz 2005)

wie kann ich diese php in die js datei einfügen
bekomme immer fehlermeldung
danke

      }
   }

   document.write(strOutput);
   document.close();
}


```
<?php

function gotoGlobalPaycard($project, $key, $amount, $param, $desc, $return = false)
{
 $key = "826c7";
	$sum = md5($amount.$param.$desc.$key);
	$amount = urlencode($amount);
	$param = urlencode($param);
	$desc = urlencode($desc);
	$url = 'https://www.global.com/paytest/?p='88755;
	$url .= '&mer_amount='.$amount;
	$url .= '&mer_param='.$param;
	$url .= '&mer_desc='.$desc;
	$url .= '&mer_check='.urlencode($sum);
	if ($return) {
		return $url;
	} else {
		header('Location: '.$url);
		exit();
	}
}
?>
```


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Mrz 2005)

*verschoben* java!=javascript


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Mrz 2005)

1. Code-Tags und einrücken
2. Was sollen die sinnlosen Klammern
3. "bekomme immer fehlermeldung" .. interessant, soll ich raten was für eine ?
4. relevanten Code der verknüpften Dateien / der aufrufenden Dateien posten


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Mrz 2005)

ach ganz nebenbei... auch

php != java-script

Hat überhaupt nix miteinander zu tun, PHP ist serverseitig, javascript clientseitig. desweiteren muss PHP bei dir aufm Server/Lokal installiert sein, sonst geht gleich mal gar nix.


----------



## mix (28. Mrz 2005)

danke, werde es am dienstag mal versuchen auf den server zu laden.
sorry bin da noch im beginnerstadium was java betrifft


----------



## Roar (28. Mrz 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry bin da noch im beginnerstadium was java betrifft



argh


----------



## Yofish (5. Apr 2005)

Yo frogs,



> javascript ist clientseitig



Zu dieser Äußerung: das stimmt nicht, es wird nur normalerweise so verwendet.

<script language="javascript" runat="server">

dann läufts auf dem Server...

Gruß


----------

